
Atlassian Eyes Future of Development - sencho
https://sdtimes.com/softwaredev/atlassian-eyes-future-of-development/
======
verdverm
They'll be watching from the back seat.

Does anyone have any examples of innovative products coming from Atlassian
recently?

